# bourbon



## duckhunter (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anybody have a favorite bourbon and cigar combination?


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Evan Williams And any cigar that is Medium to Full
Or ...Evan Williams and any cigar I am smoking ....
Right now ... Bulleit Frontier Bourbon and a CFO 2Mag ....Bzzzzzz :ss


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Interesting question--a friend of mine and I were just talking about this over the weekend. We both agreed that --for whatever reason--scotch seems to go better with cigars than bourbon. Not sure if this was due to the cigars, the bourbon, or just our taste buds... We were both smoking full-bodied cigars, and the borubon just didn't seem to hold up. When I switched over to a single malt, all was right with the world again.

That said, I'd never turn down a bourbon-scotch combo. I mean, even when it ain't great, it's still damned good.

Favorite bourbons: It's pricey, and it's hard to find, but if you ever get the opportunity to try Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr old, do yourself a favor and enjoy it. It changed the way I look at Bourbon. AJ Hirsh 16 is also amazing.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Tough question. Pappy Van Winkle 20 year old and Bolivar Lonsdales consistently made a great combination, for me. I'm reluctant to say "favorite", though, as I always make a serious effort to _love the one I'm with_ ...as they say.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry, did you want specifics?

Favorite bourbon without question is Makers Mark 
(or as I call it, "Mothers Milk"). 
Now, depending on my mood, favorite pairings include:
Partagas Classic
Perdomo Reserve Maduro
Perdomo Reserve Cameroon
Carlos Torano 1916
Punch Gran Puro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 (though it's better w/red wine)
5 Vegas 'A"
Camacho Corojo
Camacho SLR (Regular or Maduro)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrown
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway
Perdom Lot 826 Slow Aged

Does that help?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Blanton's and any cigar is a good combination. :ss


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Wild Turkey Rare Breed and RP Sun Grown
Knob Creek and CAO MX2


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr (107 proof) and any Padron maduro.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

My favorite bourbons are Evan Williams Single Barrel, Eagle Rare & Buffalo Trace. With me these would pair best with Med-Full maduros, cameroon, or sumatran wrapper something with some sweetness to complement with the sweet carmel notes of these bourbons.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Evan Williams 10 year old single barrel. Not very sweet, just a touch up front, not quite as smokey as some others and it finishes with a great peppery taste. Not a lot of bite to this one. It can either compliment a med to full cigar or provide a great contrast to a milder one.

When smoking I don't like a lot of harsh alchohol hitting the palatte. This one is pretty smooth.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

You want to be my rich Uncle. I was pricing a bottle of the 20 year yesterday. A guy i ride with and I have the same birthday. We are going to split a bottle. One time, just to say we bought one!



Miami said:


> Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr (107 proof) and any Padron maduro.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Buffalo Trace and whatever cigar I'm having at the time. :tu


----------



## duckhunter (Mar 31, 2008)

you guys have inspired me, heading out to get a bottle and my punch punch cigars have arrived, it is going to be a great weekend.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Volt said:


> You want to be my rich Uncle. I was pricing a bottle of the 20 year yesterday. A guy i ride with and I have the same birthday. We are going to split a bottle. One time, just to say we bought one!


I have had the 20 yr also but for the price and flavor I prefer the 15 yr. I get the 15 online for 44 dollars from shoppers vineyard. I find the 15 yr more complex and smoother than the 20. I found a website called straight bourbon it has a lot of good info.

Good luck,


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I only drink it once in awhile. I also drink early times and coke. I know big difference but I like it.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> How about this one?


That's nice, but I like these better....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice pour! Shame about the ice though.


----------

